# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادرة يوم الجمعة الموافق 23/ 1 /2015م

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*​
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
في مباراة درع الإستقلال المريخ بالأحمر الكامل والهلال بالأبيض والأزرق



ترأس الاستاذ عبد العزيز شروني مساعد سكرتير الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والدكتور حسن أبو جبل الأمين العام للإتحاد الاجتماع الفني لمباراة القمة الإحتفالية بعيد الاستقلال بحضور إتحاد الخرطوم ممثلاً في الاستاذ عادل دهب وابو القاسم العوض نائب سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم فيما حضر من جانب الهلال نائب الامين العام هشام محمد أحمد ومدير دائرة الكرة عاطف النور فيما مثل المريخ كل من الاستاذ صديق علي صالح عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وكمال دحية من دائرة الكرة.
وتقرر أن يتم دخول الجماهير للإستاد عن طريق البوابات والتذاكر الإلكترونية بواسطة شركة كاريزما والتي ستطرح التذاكر صباح السبت وسيتم فتح الأبواب لدخول الجماهير في تمام الساعة الحادية عشر صباحاً وتقرر تعطيل جميع البطاقات الإكرامية بما في ذلك بطاقات الإعلاميين الذين ستخصص لهم بطاقات خاصة بالمباراة يتم تسلمها من إدارة الإعلام بالإتحاد وحددت فئات الدخول بواقع مائة جنيه للمقصورة الرئيسية وثمانون جنيهاً للمقصورة الجانبية وستوت جنيهاً للمساطب الجانبية وثلاثون جنيهاً للطابق العلوي وعشرون جنيهاً للمساطب الشعبية كما تقرر أن يرتدي الهلال الأزرق والأبيض فيما سيرتدي المريخ الأحمر الكامل.
وسيتم تسليم الفائز بالمباراة الدرع والميداليات الذهبية وفي حالة إنتهاء المباراة بالتعادل لن يكون هنالك زمن إضافي ولن يتم الإحتكام لركلات الترجيح وستجري القرعة مباشرة لتحديد الفريق الذي سيحتفظ بالدرع لستة أشهر الأولي علي أن يؤول الدرع للفريق الآخر في الستة أشهر الأخري.
وينوه الاتحاد إلى أن تسليم الجوائز خاضع للوقت والبرتوكولات والمراسم حسب ما تقتضيه الظروف وفي حالة ضيق الوقت سيتم تسليم الميداليات الذهبية للكابتنين من الفريقين.
وتم الإتفاق على أن يكون عدد اللاعبين المستبدلين لكل فريق خمسة لاعبين كحد أقصي وستسقط جميع البطاقات الملونة بنهاية المباراة.
وجاء الاجتماع الفني للقمة الاستقلالية الاحتفائية في أجواء ودية كبيرة بين ممثل الفريقين الذين إتفقوا علي كافة الترتيبات الإجرائية والتنظيمية للمباراة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
التلفزيون القومي ينقل قمة درع الاستقلال



بات في حكم المؤكد أن ينقل التلفزيون القومي قمة درع الاستقلال بين الهلال والمريخ يوم بعد غدٍ السبت بعد أن شدد وزير الشباب والرياضة في اجتماع اللجنة العليا للمباراة اليوم على أهمية بثها لأن المشير عمر حسن أحمد البشير سيشرف المباراة من داخل الملعب، وكان هناك لغط دار حول بث المباراة بعد أن رفض الهلال والمريخ والاتحاد العام نقلها بسبب العرض الضعيف من قناة قوون لنقل المباراة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
عزام التنزاني يحدد 15 فبراير موعداً لمباراة المريخ



سلم نادي المريخ خطاباً من نادي عزام التنزاني عبر الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم يفيد بقيام مباراة الذهاب بين الفريقين في الدور التمهيدي لدوري ابطال افريقيا يوم الاحد 15 فبراير القادم الساعة الرابعة عصراً بالملعب القديم في العاصمة دار السلام والذي يسع لعشرة الف متفرج فقط.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الغموض يكتنف مشاركة “عجب” في القمة

 

يكتنف الغموض مشاركة نجم المريخ رمضان عجب في مباراة قمة كاس الاستقلال مساء السبت، وتعرض اللاعب لاصابة في اصابع القدم خلال مباراة المريخ الاعدادية امام كمبالا سيتي مساء الثلاثاء على ملعب بورتسودان ، وشارك عجب في مران المريخ اليوم الا ان اللاعب لازال يشكو من الام الاصابة، ويخضع اللاعب للاختبار الاخير وتحديد مدى مشاركته في مران الفرقة الحمراء في التاسعة والنصف صباح الجمعة على ملعب اكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم.
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صباح الخير يازعيم 
جمعه مباركه 
تابع نحن بالنتظار
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الديربي: 5 تبديلات وقرعة ولاتوجد ركلات ترجيح


خاص-الزاوية:
اتفق الهلال والمريخ على اجراء خمسة تبديلات في مباراة القمة مساء السبت على كاس الاستقلال ، حتى يستفيد الناديين من المواجهة في تجهيز اللاعبين للدوري الممتاز والبطولة الافريقية، وأمن الفريقان على الاتجاه للقرعة حال انتهت المباراة التعادل وعدم اجراء ركلات الترجيح من نقطة الجزاء، وكان ذلك خلال الاجتماع التقليدي الذي عقد ظهر اليوم بمكاتب اتحاد الكرة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المدينة وفيصل والمعز.. تحدي القمة !



خاص-الزاوية:
رغم الارهاصات التي تتحدث عن ان مباراة القمة التي تجري مساء السبت لن تحمل الطابع التنافسي الكبير بقدر ما انها تأتي اعداد للناديين الكبيرين الهلال والمريخ قبل الدخول في اجواء الدوري الممتاز والبطولة الافريقية ، الا ان القمة بالنسبة للثلاثي بكري المدينة وفيصل موسى والمعز محجوب ستكون مباراة خاصة، فالمدينة هو صاحب قصة الانتقال الضجة من الهلال الى المريخ بعد نهاية عقده مع الازرق ، وتخييره الانضمام للاحمر ، في صفقة رجح وصولها الى مبلغ 2 مليون جنيه سوداني، ولا زالت اصداء انتقاله مستمرة بعد ان تمسك الهلال بحقه في التقاضي تجاه اللاعب الذي وقع عقدا مع الهلال قبل الانضمام للمريخ، وكانت لجنة الاستئنافات التي تمثل الجهة العليا في كرة القدم السودانية ايدت قرار اتحاد الكرة بصحة انتقال المدينة للمريخ الا ان الهلال وعبر رئيسه الكاردينال اكد ان القضية ستتجه الى الفيفا ، ومحكمة التحكيم الدولية”كأس”، لذا ستكون المباراة تحد خاص للمدينة ، وفي الاتجاه الاخر سيكون فيصل موسى معنيا بان يثبت ان رحيله عن المريخ كان قرارا خاطئا، خاصة انه انتقل للازرق بعد عدم حصوله على تقييم مناسب من النادي الاحمر، ولن يكون المعز محجوب بعيدا عن هذا الامر لان الهلال رفض تجديد تعاقده وشكره على فترته في النادي الا انه يرى قدرته على ممارسة كرة القدم في اعلى المستويات لذلك يحتاج الى اثبات ذلك.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو يختار 22 لاعبا للمعسكر ويبعد ابراهومة وابكر

 

خاص-الزاوية:
اختار الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ 22 لاعبا للدخول للمعسكر المغلق تحضيرا لمباراة القمة على كاس الاستقلال ، وابعد غارزيتو احمد ابكر وابراهيم محجوب واحمد نمر وحسن سفاري عن المعسكر، ودخل الفريق معسكرا بفندق بردايس ويؤدي الاحمر مرانه الاخير التاسعة صباح الجمعة بملعب تقانة كرة القدم .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يستعيد بلة جابر في الاستقلال

 

خاص-الزاوية:
يستعيد المريخ خدمات بلة جابر لاعب الطرف الايمن في مباراة “قمة الاستقلال” ، وكان اللاعب غاب عن مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي في مدينة بورتسودان بعد ان اصيب في المران الذي سبق السفر الى مكان اقامة المباراة ، وعاد جابر للتدريبات الاربعاء، واظهر جاهزية كبيرة وبدا واضحا من خلال المران ان الفرنسي غارزيتو سيعتمد عليه في مباراة القمة في وظيفة الطرف الايمن.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​مشكور سيد منعم بالتوفيق دائما
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الحبيب منعم على الابداعات والروائع
ومتعك الله بالصحة والعافية يامبدع
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*شكرا   الرائع  دوما  ود الخليفه
وجمعه  مباركه علي الجميع
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شكرا عبد المنعم
بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*يديك العافيه حبيب الكل عبدالمنعم
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

* 
  جمعه  مباركه علي الجميع 
و مشكور الحبيب عبد المنعم علي الابداع 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


غارزيتو يؤكد جاهزية اوكراه وعجب وجعفر .. وتفاؤل مريخي باكتساح الهلال
عبد الصمد : لا توجد خلافات بيني وابوجريشة ولا أعرف اسباب تخلفه عن معسكر الدوحة
مؤسسة الرئاسة توجه بنقل القمة على التلفزيون  .. والحسم بالقرعة حال التعادل
غارزيتو : لن اشرك اي لاعب مصاب في قمة الدرع
الفرنسي يركز على العكسيات لحسم القمة
عبد الصمد محمد عثمان : لاتوجد خلافات بيني وابو جريشة ولا اعرف اسباب تخلفه عن معسكر الدوحة
عزام التنزاني يحدد 15 فبرلير موعدا لمباراة المريخ
مؤسسة الرئاسة وضعت حدا للازمة .. مباراة القمة منقولة مجانا على التلفزيون القومي
طاقم تحكيمي وطني يدير مبارا القمة
الكارديتال يتابع مران الهلال الرئيسي للقمة
الكاميروني اسماعيل بابا يشكو اهلي شندي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


غارزيتو : القمة اعدادية .. تركيزنا على البطولة الافريقية
البشير ضيف شرف لقاء درع الاستقلال .. اللجنة تصدر لوائح المباراة والزعيم بالاحمر الكامل
بشراكة ثلاثية ( المريخ .. بنك النيل ونازو ) تدشين مشروع البطاقة الشرائية الالكترونية كاش مان
غارزيتو : نواجه خصما كبيرا ونركز على الفائدة الفنية للبطولة الافريقية
عبد المنعم النذير : قمة الاستقلال تكميلية لاعداد الفرقة الحمراء
الاتفاق على الاجراءات الادارية والتنظيمية لقمة درع الاستقلال
لن تكون هناك ركلات ترجيح .. التعادل يقود للاحتكام للقرعة
الوزير الاتحادي : الرئيس البشير سيكون ضيف شرف اللقاء
نجم الدين المرضي : القمة احتفائية وعلى الاعلام القيام بدوره تجاه الاستقلال
المريخ بالاحمر الكامل .. عدد البدلاء خمسة
ابو جريشة يؤكد عودته عقب مباراة الهلال
بشراكة ثلاثية ( المريخ .. بنك النيل ونازو ) .. تدشين مشروع البطاقة الشرائية الالكترونية كاش مان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• اجرى مناورته الرئيسية بإستاد الخرطوم امس : نجوم الهلال يرفعون التمام في حصة الختام
• صراع الدخول ضمن كتيبة باتريك الاساسيه يشتعل بين نجوم الهلال وطلب خاص من الكاردينال لكاريكا
• مساوي: (كلامنا في الميدان) .. بوتاكو يتكفل بمهام الغزال .. وباتريك يطالب اللاعبيين بإرتداء ثوب البطل
• يا خبر .. عقد بكري المدينه ينص علي حاكمية لوائح اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبيين بالفيغا
• الفرنسي غارزيتو يصرخ ويطالب بإصلاح ارضية ملعب استاد المريخ
• الفاتح النقر: هدفي اكتشاف جيل جديد للهلال في 18 شهراً
• مدير الإتصال المؤسسي بسوداني: درع الاستقلال مناسبة عظيمة ونسعي لأن تخرج المباراة بصورة تتناسب ومكانتها

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الهلال يضع اللمسات الأخيرة لهزيمة المريخ
• تنافس قوي وعنيف بين لاعبي الهلال .. وتألق لافت لمكسيم ونيمار
• الكاردينال يقتحم المران .. ويؤكد ثقته في الابطال بالفوز بدرع الإستقلال
• كاريكا وكيبي في مقدمة الكتيبه الانتحاريه .. والموسيقار يواصل الابهار
• باتريك يحاضر اللاعبين ويوزع المهام وقدم وصفة الانتظار ويحذر من الاستهتار
• مشاركة بله جابر وأيمن سعيد أمام الهلال في كف عفريت
• لجنة المنشآت تجتمع بالكاردينال وتؤمن على وضع الترتيبات لانطلاقة العمل بالجوهرة
• رديف الهلال يتعادل مع الشباب في تجربة قوية استعدادات للموسم الجديد

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• نيمار قال اتنين .. يا وصيف حتمشي وين
• نيمار .. الجوهره ونزار يلفتون الانظار .. والافمار يتعاهدون علي الانتصار
• قائد الامه الهلاليه يتابع الحصة الرئيسية .. يلتقي بالبلجيكي .. وينفرد بكاريكا
• (5) تبديلات في قمة الاستقلال .. الكروت تسقط بنهاية المباراة
• روابط الهلال تستنفر قواعدها لمعركة الغد .. وتنافس شرس لإقتحام التشكيله
• الكاردينال يجتمع مع لجنة المنشآت ويشيد بالجهد الذي بذل في الفترة السابقة
• تم في أجواء حميمية وطيبة بين الناديين .. الإتفاق علي الإجراءات الإدارية والتنظيمية لقمة درع الإستقلال
• الهلال بالأبيض والأزرق .. المريخ بالأحمر الكامل في مباراة القمة

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• أشار إلي شبع أنصار الفريق من البطولات المحليه في حواره مع مجلة (2022)
• البلجيكي باترك: الهلال يستهدف دوري ابطال افريقيا
• الازرق يحدد منتصف فبراير لإستقبال بطل زنزبار في تمهيدي الابطال
• مدرب الهلال يتراجع عن المواجهه الافريقيه
• الكاردينال يعلن حوافز الظفر بـ (درع الإستقلال) .. ويجتمع بالقناص كاريكا
• المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي لقمه السبت .. يبعد الرباعي .. وغارزيتو يخفي التشكيلة
• البشير ضيف الشرف .. وتعطيل البطاقات الإعلامية في قمة درع الإستقلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> أبرز عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :


 • الهلال يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي باستاد الخرطوم بحضور الكاردينال
 • الهلال يختتم تدريباته مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الهلال
 • انباء عن اتفاق بين الاتحاد والتلفزيون القومي لنقل قمة درع الاستقلال
 • مؤسسة الرئاسة توجه بنقل قمة درع الاستقلال عبر التلفزيون مجاناً
 • البروف عز الدين: هلال السعودية نصح الطيب عبد الله بالاستثمار
 • منتخبنا الاولمبي يواجه كمبالا سيتي بالسبت (صفحة الهلال)
 • تعطيل البطاقات الإعلامية في مباراة قمة درع الإستقلال
 • الوزير الاتحادي يترأس الاجتماع االلجنة العليا المنظمة لدرع الإستقلال
 • احمد عبد القادر: القمة الممثل الرئيس لأهل الرياضة (صفحة الهلال)
 • الفريق طارق: نتشرف بتمثيل الرياضة في قمة درع الاستقلال
 • المرضي :مباراة القمة احتفائية وعلى الاعلام القيام بدوره تجاه الاستقلال
 • ابوالقاسم العوض: اكملنا كافة الترتيبات لقمة السبت
 • عزام التنزاني يحدد 15 فبراير موعداً لمباراة المريخ
 • الأمين العام للإتحاد: نسعي لتنظيم القمة بصورة تتناسب مع عظم المناسبة
 • الرابطة و مريخ الفاشر يتعادلان بهدف لكل استعدادا للموسم الجديد
 • مجلس المريخ يدشن البطاقة الالكترونية بحضور الفرنسي غارزيتو والثنائي جمال سالم ووانغا
 • أيمن سعيد يغيب عن قمة درع الاستقلال وشكوك حول مشاركة بلة
 • الفرنسي غارزيتو: أوكراه لا يعاني إلا من الأثر النفسي للإصابة
 • وزارة الرياضة والشباب تدعم أندية القضارف بالمعدات
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين عبدالمنعم وكسلاوى
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




عبد الصمد محمد عثمان : لاتوجد خلافات بيني وابو جريشة ولا اعرف اسباب تخلفه عن معسكر الدوحة



 يا عبد الصمد ما ممكن تكون ما عارف سبب الغياب ومافي خلافات ..على الأقل  في ألو عبد الصمد الو يا عادل ..
                        	*

----------

